# new amp in 02 altima



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

can someone please explain how to upgrade the amp on an 02 altima with the bose system? i'd like to replace the amp with something that would allow me to add a sub and crossover the rest of the speakers at around 100-200 hz.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Upgrading amp*

On nissans with the bose system, you cannot simply change out a single component within the system. Each speaker has its own amplifier. Not only that, but BOSE systems are notorious for running at weird ohm loads (i.e. 0.5-2 ohms). Even if you could just replace the factory amp, you would have so many problems with your amp overheating and cutting of because of the ohm situation. If you really want to replace the amp, I hope you are prepared to change the amp, all four speakers, and the radio. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news...but someone had to.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

thanks for the info.

how about just tying into their amp and adding an amp that takes speaker level inputs (i heard jl makes some that do a pretty good job with this), and then adding a single ten. does this sound possible, and if so, where would you pull off a speaker level signal, before or after the amp (i'm assuming they are speaker level inputs going into the bose amp because there are no pre amp type wires, just a wiring harness.).


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Tying amp into BOSE system*



blk35se said:


> *thanks for the info.
> 
> how about just tying into their amp and adding an amp that takes speaker level inputs (i heard jl makes some that do a pretty good job with this), and then adding a single ten. does this sound possible, and if so, where would you pull off a speaker level signal, before or after the amp (i'm assuming they are speaker level inputs going into the bose amp because there are no pre amp type wires, just a wiring harness.). *


The only amps that I know for a fact will work in this situation are the JBL BP3001, BP6001, and BP12001. I am sure others may work, but those are the only ones I have experience with adapting into a bose system


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

would you mind explaining exactly how you tied the jl amps into the bose system.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

i'm sorry, i meant jbl amp.


----------

